# JD Industrial please help



## Stinkforster (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a JD 9.0L on a water transfer pump. It is controlled by a LOFA CAN PLUS 750 control panel. The motor starts and runs perfect but when I turn the key to off the motor continues to run perfectly lol. I swapped the key switch same thing, swapped the control panel it works fine on another pump. I'm lost any ideas PLEASE HELP


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
If it has a fuel shut-off solenoid,check to see if it has a good ground,and clean connections.
Also check any relays it may have. Relays are noted for sticking.
Look near the injector pump,and see if it has a manual over ride,also.


----------



## Stinkforster (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for looking. This may help to its a 2012 model engine. I don't c any relays anywhere on it, where would fuel shut off solenoid be located THANKS


----------

